# Weird problem connecting to certain networks

## paleck

I have run into a weird networking problem that I have been unable to solve.  There are certain networks that I cannot connect to, but I can ping.

```
thetraveller ssh # ping www.omegafi.com

PING necserver.omegafi.com (12.16.129.6): 56 octets data

64 octets from 12.16.129.6: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=138.7 ms

64 octets from 12.16.129.6: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=140.8 ms

64 octets from 12.16.129.6: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=144.7 ms

```

Yet when I try to connect via Mozilla i get "Operation timed out when attempting to connect to www.omegafi.com"

Another example of this problem is my work network, I can ping all the ip addresses at work, but I cannot ssh, browse (web), ftp, etc. into the network.  They all fail with similar error messages.   While at work I am unable to go outside of the network.  Yes, there is a firewall.  It works transparently as a gateway for the protected machines. 

Just to put this in perspective I am able to connect to any of these networks using another computer (linux/windows) just fine.  At work I have 4 linux servers running many flavors of Linux and none of them have had this problem.  Let me know if you have any ideas, or you need additional information about what is installed on my machine.  Thanks in advance for any help in solving this.

Just a little more info, I just noticed I also can't get to downloadfinder.intel.com and that if I try to run a traceroute anywhere (even to the machines I can get to) it fails.

----------

## metalhedd

Theres a kernel Option for "Explicit Network Congestion Nottification" or something with a similar name (sorry, i'm at work right now, so I can't check)  But I recall reading that if you have that enabled you won't be able to connect to about 10% of all sites on the internet.

----------

## paleck

 *metalhedd wrote:*   

> Theres a kernel Option for "Explicit Network Congestion Nottification" or something with a similar name (sorry, i'm at work right now, so I can't check)  But I recall reading that if you have that enabled you won't be able to connect to about 10% of all sites on the internet.

 

Leave it to me to turn on the one option that disconnects me from the internet.  Thanks for the insight, I am recompiling the kernel now.

----------

## metalhedd

and thank you for being the first person whose problem I've solved before anyone else beat me to it  :Smile: 

----------

## paleck

 *metalhedd wrote:*   

> and thank you for being the first person whose problem I've solved before anyone else beat me to it 

 

I've just finished it is working like a charm now.  Thanks again.

----------

